# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  conrads goes after tanya (includes pictures!)

## i_luv_dennis

conrads leaves and goes after tanya will he get her back 


i hope so

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought this was something to do with footballers wives at first when I looked at the title! lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tasha_cfc

I wonder if Conrad and Tanya finally get together, well shes married to John now so its unlikely

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o i so hope they get together! she so belongs with him1 i felt sorry for him when he came out of the church - he looked so sad! sweet though how he goes after her - he must REALLY love her! : wub

----------


## sarahwelford

i think deep down she wants him she just knows she will have stability with john i think

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope they do come back together

----------


## sarahwelford

they get bak together soon conrad goes out to see tanya in cambridge and as he is leaving his house tanya is stood at his gate the pictures look very romantic

----------


## Catriona12

Where have u seen the pictures? Could u say please would love to see them!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i will have a go at posting them

----------


## Catriona12

Thankyou   :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford



----------


## sarahwelford

posted

----------


## Bryan

thanks very much for posting these sarahwelford, every FA fan wants Conrad and Tanya to get together!!!! Its so sweet!!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

you are very very welcomes

----------


## Bryan

> you are very very welcomes


i just edited your post slightly so as the pics show without having to click the links, hope you dont mind   :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

no thats fine sorry i did nt do it right.

----------


## Bryan

> no thats fine sorry i did nt do it right.


dont worry! you did a fantastic job by finding them and posting the links! very weel done!!!!!!

um to add images click on the button that has the moutina on the yellow background, then it asks for an url, paste your url into that and the picture shows automatically.   :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

ok thank you its ok i knew there where lots of tanya conrad fans

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

oooo wow! looks really good! any ideas of when this actually happens? dates i mean!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ive found a good video clip but i dont know if i can post the link. any idea anyone?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ive found a good video clip but i dont know if i can post the link. any idea anyone?


I think you can.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ok thanks but is there anyone that  knows for definite as i really dont want to get another warning!lol

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

no ideas then i take it! o well - youll just have to wait and see!lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i would love to see it

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i would love to show it!lol but its pretty much whats happened/happening in the episodes.

i thought it wasnt grea acting when thy got together though - it could have been done better i think. it was all just too corny!

----------


## tasha_cfc

Have Tanya and Conrad left Family Affairs for good now??

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i was owndering that - they didnt even say goodbye did they?lol

----------


## tasha_cfc

Nope i hope they come back

----------


## tasha_cfc

However Conrad has put his house up for sale so it dont look like it

----------


## pinkles14

It was a short but sweet ending for them two friday they left and tuesday his house is up for sale..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was glad to see that conrad and tanya finally got together they are so sweet as a couple

----------

